# Adams IBS Story, Trial & Error, PAIN!



## jfalcon (Jul 10, 2011)

(LONG BUT POSSIBLY HELPFUL POST.PLEASE READ) Hello everyone, My name is Adam. I am 26yrs old and I am a new member here, and I look forward to giving input about my trial and errors and receiving help from everyone along the way. I honestly don’t know where to begin with my IBS. I think it is IBS-C but not 100% sure. My symptoms started about a year and a half ago… I started with no pain whatsoever, although I began discharging mucus with no stool from my rectum. I would go to the bathroom 8 to 20 times a day, and all I would do was release a clearish light brown mucus with no stool. Then I would start seeing the mucus come out with my stool. This went on for about 2 or 3 months, and then my symptoms started to get worse. Little did I know,,, it could get much worse than the mucus discharge. .. After a few months I started experiencing urges to wipe after bowel movements. It seemed like I could never fully empty my rectum. Sometimes I would wipe 5 or 6 times over an hour period after my bowel movements. Along with the excessive wiping and mucus, I began to experience extreme flatulence and bloating. I had trapped gas from sun up to sun down…..After about 6 months of symptoms, I finally scheduled a colonoscopy… (this was after one Gastro Doctor, laughed at my symptoms and said nothing is wrong) Like a lot of IBS sufferers, my colonoscopy came back normal… I only had a very small internal hemorrhoid and the Doc said it was nothing to worry about. The Doc took 3 biopsies from various locations in my large intestine… All I know is, they came back negative for Colitis (Don’t have a clue what all that covers completely, but I don’t have colitis…) And it was negative for cancer. The Doc just told me that I more than likely have IBS. After I walked out of the hospital, I felt like I was on top of the world… I was like “nothing is wrong with me!!!) Well, after about 1 week, after I ate plenty of meals and filled my bowels back up… My mucus started again! I actually started mucusing my underwear from time to time…( very embarrassing I know, luckily, my wife is the only person that knew about it.)… My wiping after bowel movements got worse. .. I stayed in constant fear after a bowel movement,,, that I would streak my underwear with stool. The mucus and wiping went on for about 15 months… and then it got worse… About a month ago, I started getting extreme abdominal pain. ( I have always had, light to moderate pain for about a year now… but nothing like this) My stomach has began hurting so bad… that it feels like an abdominal Charlie Horse. It feels like two bodybuilders are playing tug-o-war with my intestines. Sometimes it feels like someone is sticking a knife in my stomach. I have also started feeling sharp pains inside my rectum. (the rectal pains only last a few seconds and then go away.)… Believe it or not guys… it gets worse. I have began having rectal spasms. Yes… it feels like my rectum is twitching… (Weird, I know!) Last week, I seen a little bit of bright red blood in my mucus… And the pains got so bad… I went to the emergency room… After I got to the ER, they did a blood and urine test…(all Normal) and they X-rayed my abdomen… The X-rays showed that I had a big pile of stool… Packed at the top of my sigmoid colon. (Very high in my abdomen.)( I seen it myself.) My sigmoid colon was empty… And my rectal area showed a lot of trapped gas… The Dr. said the mucus was probably just coming from me being so constipated. He said it was probably the natural stomach mucus just passing around my compacted area, and it was the only thing that could come through… he said the small amount of blood was probably coming from my small internal hemorrhoid. (He had my records) He prescribed me, 1 Enema, 60 Caps of Senna/Ducosate, and 2 bottles of Magnesium Citrate) He advised that I should just clean myself out… and try to make myself more regular and the mucus and pain should stop… Well, I thought that I finally might have found an answer to the weird mucus and pain…. When I got home, I took one pill of senna/ducosate around 6:30pm. About 10pm, the same night, I drank 10ounces of Magnesium Citrate… Around 2am… After 2 types of laxitives,,,still no bowel movement… At this point… I was desperate to get the Compacted Dookie out of me… Around 2am… I gave myself an Enema (1st and only enema of my life) (Very uncomfortable, but painless) 3 minutes later… STILL NO BOWEL MOVEMENt… My body just released the enema fluid, and a very small child like turd about 3 inches long… I knew I was still compacted… I could feel it. I finally decided to go to bed with the pain… Like I have always been doing here lately…. The next day around 12oclock noon… I finally dropped the mother load and filled up the toilet. It was a Hellacious 5 minutes… I felt like my intestines were hanging out of me (inside out) Fortunately they were not…. I wiped and no blood… no mucus… I cleaned myself up and felt “light as a feather.” My stomach felt relieved! Unfortunately,,, only for about a day… I still have stomach cramps on and off throughout my days… The next couple of days after I triple laxatived myself… I would take one senna/ducosate tablet… They would work somewhat… I have been having a mid size bowel movement when I wake up in the mornings, but I can still tell that I am having trouble emptying my rectum…. The excessive wiping after bowel movements is still happening… Im disgusted with the excessive wiping… So I thought if I completely empty my bowels… there would be nothing to wipe… So last night, I took 3 ducolax tabs (bisacodyl). This morning… I was on the toilet for about an hour and a half) I had about 6 or 7 watery bowels movements. It was not pleasant. But I am extremely desperate and almost willing to try anything... My pain is slightly lightened since I started taking stuff to empty my bowels for about a week now… My mucus is gone…. (or at least I cant see it from all the laxative stimulated poos). I am hoping that I have IBS-C and I don’t have crohns, diverticulitis, or have developed ulcerative colitis over the past year. Whatever this is…. It is affecting my life so bad… I just got married 3 months ago to the most sweetest, loving, caring and patient wife. She knows all about my issues, and is supportive, and loves me unconditionally regardless of my stomach issues. The problem I hate is… I Love Her back so much, and I want to give her the love and companionship that she gives me… but I feel like I fail to do that a lot because I am always in so much stomach pain, or always having to go to the bathroom to wipe, or mucus the toilet. We also have a beautiful baby boy named Barrett. He is 7 months old, and I feel like I am not being the best Dad that I could be because of these issues. Sometimes, I don’t play with him, or hold him like I should, because I am in so much pain… or I have mucus or stool trying to ease out…Yes, ease out… Don’t be confused by this… even though I said ease out… I am talking about the mucus, or very small amounts of stool. (like a streak). I am still constipated when I am doing this and am unable to have a normal bowel movement. I am very open to any opinions on this. Does everybody think this sounds like IBS or something much worse? I have tried many things from probiotic pills, probiotic yogurt and every type of fiber. ( including fiber bars, cereals, and powders.) I’ve tried cleaning up my diet, and cutting out all dairy and fried foods. In the past year I have done a lot of things. Some have worked better than others, and some things have not worked at all. I am very willing to sharing this information with everyone, and I look forward to receiving and giving feedback. I just joined this group 2 days ago, and I look forward to reading and responding. Good luck to everyone… hopefully together, we can help each other.


----------

